# NEW Mantra Mana 120 kayak



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Photos of a Top Secret 12 ' Kayak soon to hit Australian shores rumoured to be under $800 I will keep you posted.
Cheer Brad


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Does that say Torana on the side? Seeings as you're a Mantra "pro staffer" would it be fair to say this is a mantra kayak and it's not been leaked but rather you're just trying to drum up some interest? If so this should probably be in the commercial section.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

scater said:


> Does that say Torana on the side? Seeings as you're a Mantra "pro staffer" would it be fair to say this is a mantra kayak and it's not been leaked but rather you're just trying to drum up some interest? If so this should probably be in the commercial section.


Sorry if you felt cuckolded just my sense of humor & No it doesn't say Torana on the side.Just enlightening people about something new & great value for your buck.  
Cheers Brad


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

What's under the centre hatch>?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

The punch line


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah a Torana straight-six motor I think.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh well, I would have bought one if it was rotary


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

scater said:


> Oh well, I would have bought one if it was rotary


It's rotary molded, will that do ?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Have some specs up over the next couple of days.
Cheers brad


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Some more pics & specs of the Mantra Mana 120 now in stock.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

One More


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hang on 
Hasn't WayneD already posted pics of himself in one of these WITH a fish (bass to be precise)??


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

There out of China to keep costs down & have 2 year warranty on the hull ,Mantra give great back up service on all there products experience & service second to none.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Heavy buggers for a small boat.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

anselmo said:


> Hang on
> Hasn't WayneD already posted pics of himself in one of these WITH a fish (bass to be precise)??


viewtopic.php?f=14&t=59894


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Clarkos said:


> Heavy buggers for a small boat.


That's what I said but it just means that the moulding process makes the plastic thick. Rather be too thick than too thin...it's in the same weight range as a Tarpon 120.



anselmo said:


> Hang on
> Hasn't WayneD already posted pics of himself in one of these WITH a fish (bass to be precise)??


Got the first one an hour or two after it was unloaded. I have been waiting since October for this kayak to arrive!


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Yep. Another Superlite X and the Mana. Holy crap I've reached 30!!! I've used all the available characters in my sig line so the old Team AKFF pic might have to go!


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Clarkos said:


> Heavy buggers for a small boat.


Same as Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120.


----------



## Shuggy22 (Sep 14, 2012)

When will they be available on the market???


----------



## wilson191 (Sep 22, 2012)

Had it been in the advetised 6-8 months ago probably wiuld have had a sale form me.

Looks tbe god but.

P.s. pls excuse my england im on muly phone


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Shuggy22 said:


> When will they be available on the market???


Right now at all Mantra Kayak dealers aparently ... http://www.mantrakayaks.com.au/Mantra%2 ... inder.html


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

More pics of the Mana, beach was closed due to dangerous conditions so Craig headed out for a test paddle 
Mana performed well in the dredgy conditions.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Here is the video of the MANA 120




 Cheers Brad


----------

